# Harpalycus



## dixie (Sep 25, 2006)

Has anyone any information about the Harpalycus .She was bombed in 1941 in the Red Sea , and then went to Cape Town for repairs before returning to Uk the following year
Dixie


----------



## john.worman (Oct 3, 2006)

If its the same ship I am thinking of I might have been on her in about 1973. She was a freighter operating with Harrisons.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*ss Harpalycus*

Harpalycus Official Number 164552
Launched 26/9/1935 Completed November 1935.
Builder: Hawthorn Leslie. Hepburn Yard No 597
Owners: Gowland S.S.Co Ltd (J.& C.Harrison), London 
Renamed: 1955 GEORGIOS TSAVLIRIS - 1964 NEWMEADOW
foundered 35.07N/27.18.15E on 23.11.66 

There was another Harpalycus built in 1959 and broken up Bombay 1982.

Regards


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

A picture of her may be found at the following URL:

http://www.cah.utexas.edu/db/dmr/image_lg.php?variable=e_bb_0019

Bruce C


----------



## dixie (Sep 25, 2006)

many thanks for your replies
Dixie


----------



## allenm (Feb 25, 2007)

I am looking for the Harpalion circa 1947


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Allen,
Not the best shot, possibly a scan of an old booklet, but here your HARPALION 1946


----------



## allenm (Feb 25, 2007)

*harpalion 2nd*

hi ruud
did you get my last one, it seemed to disappear from the screen, I am not used to the site yet!
Mike Allen


----------

